# How old is this buck?



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,

I have about 25 pics of this buck in Northern MN. My first thought when I saw the pic was he is 2.5 but then I look at the other 2.5 year old 6,7s,and 8s and it makes me think he is 3.5.

The reason I ask is if he is 3.5 I think I will shoot him becuase he won't amount to much more. But if he is 2.5 he has some decent potential.

We have been hunting this land for about 10yrs. It is really really thick and lots of swamps and no crops what-so-ever. We have shot some "respectable" deer the last few years but nothing wall worthy yet.

he is one goofy looking 6 point haha


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I would guess 2.5 years but thats a shot in the dark; there are some monsters that come from St. Louis County; in fact i believe St. Louis is one of the top counties in the state for P&Y deer


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

3.5


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks young to me. Minn deer get a belly rather quick. My money would be on 2.5 but it's hard to say not knowing your area and the genes around there.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I would wait and check him over when he is in rut. Then the belly, back line, neck, and shoulders should be filled in a bit and give you a better idea. I would decide then. If those indicate 3.5 he would get shot at. 3X3 at 3.5 is not what I would want in my hunting area.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bug Guy said:


> I would wait and check him over when he is in rut. Then the belly, back line, neck, and shoulders should be filled in a bit and give you a better idea. I would decide then. If those indicate 3.5 he would get shot at. 3X3 at 3.5 is not what I would want in my hunting area.


I agree... even at 2.5 he should be bigger. A 3x3 at 2.5 is an oddball.

I would take him otta the mix if you are striving for QDM


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

3.5


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

3 years, 5 months, and 14 days.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are some deer that I think are 2.5yr olds on our property. this first pic is another pic of this 6 point that really shows the belly.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Bug Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I would wait and check him over when he is in rut. Then the belly, back line, neck, and shoulders should be filled in a bit and give you a better idea. I would decide then. If those indicate 3.5 he would get shot at. 3X3 at 3.5 is not what I would want in my hunting area.
> ...


Well i am trying to get some of my hunting buddies to stop shooting little deer all the time. I bought the camera so I could see what was on the property and I was a bit surprised that I had about 8 different bucks on camera.

There is very little hunting preassure in our area so if I can get them to lay off the little baskets for a few years we should start to see some bigger deer.

It is so thick where we hunt that you really can effectively walk anywhere but on wheeler trails. you can walk in other areas but you arn't going to see many deer because you make way to much noise.

So in my opinion it is really easy for a buck to "grow up" because you really can't get to them...you have to wait for them to come to you.

so if they lay off the 2.5yr old baskets we might at least be able to shoot a plaque or european mount and possibly a shoulder mount in a few years.

So I plan on bringing hard evidence of what not to shoot on the opener...haha

thanks everyone


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

One thing I would advise though... Is editing your first post location out.... I know they don't allow bait....... :-?


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

hunt4P&Y said:


> One thing I would advise though... Is editing your first post location out.... I know they don't allow bait....... :-?


X2


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you can feed deer before hunting season in mn. but you may not hunt on the property within 10 days of removing it.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> you can feed deer before hunting season in mn. but you may not hunt on the property within 10 days of removing it.


Correct...I don't hunt over bait...ever. Strictly for off season trail camera purposes only.

I havn't put corn out since early sept and won't again until after the season. the salt licks stay there but they are legal to use.

thanks trying to help out though...I appreciate it.


----------

